# Chen, Xiaowang talks about Tai Chi Learning (English Subtitles)



## Xue Sheng (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 9, 2016)

I truly don't see any value to watch a video that someone just sits (or stands) there and talk. I just hope this forum will not turn into theory, philosophy, and history forum like some other forums have become.


----------



## Vajramusti (Jan 9, 2016)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I truly don't see any value to watch a video that someone just sits (or stands) there and talk. I just hope this forum will not turn into theory, philosophy, and history forum like some other forums have become.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CXW does not just talk- he is on the spot in describing what he does.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 10, 2016)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I truly don't see any value to watch a video that someone just sits (or stands) there and talk. I just hope this forum will not turn into theory, philosophy, and history forum like some other forums have become.



Ever go to school? Teachers sometimes have to just give a lecture. And you obviously know little about Chen Xiaowang

So, because you don't like it, we should simply stop.....And for the record there has been a awful lot of discussion of history and philosophy over the years on MT, as well as training and technique, and much of it rather civil.  I don't like a lot of things on MT these days, but they keep on going. I just know who those posters are that post things I do not like and tend not to read their posts or take them seriously. 

History and philosopy are very important, as is training of a marital art. Don't like history and philosophy, don't look at or read those posts. It is your choice to do as you please on a forum.

And of course there is alway RSF, but then they occasionally discuss philosophy there too.


----------



## CrushingFist (Jan 24, 2016)

thank you for posting this


----------

